# Boot 8.2 missing partitions OpenBSD/Linux/Windows



## Deleted member 3645 (Mar 2, 2011)

(This issue is solved, but I want to document it here for others to see.)

When I boot FreeBSD 8.2 from a DVD I see only one disk partition for the whole disk. On the disk are multiple partitions for Windows/XP, OpenBSD and Linux. I have a brand new Intel D510MO motherboard and a brand new SATA disk drive. In the bios the SATA is set to IDE mode.

To fix the problem I did this during the boot:


```
1) pick option 6 on the boot menu, "Escape to loader prompt"
   2) Enter these commands to load kernel modules and boot:

        load geom_bsd
        load geom_mbr
        load geom_label
        boot
```
During the installation I had to change the geometry of the drive too.

After installation to keep my changes I created a /boot/loader.conf file and added the 3 kernel modules:


```
geom_bsd_load="YES"
    geom_mbr_load="YES"
    geom_label_load="YES"
```

More information about how I spliced up the disk.


```
partition 1 - Windows/XP
partition 2 - OpenBSD
partition 3 - FreeBSD
partition 4 - extended partition covering the whole rest of the disk
...
partition 7 - Linux
```

Windows wants to be the first partition. OpenBSD and FreeBSD must be put into a "primary" partition, 1-4. Linux can go anywhere.

I use lilo to boot all 4 operating systems. (lilo was released under a BSD like license)


----------



## Keith (Mar 7, 2011)

*Been Looking Forever for this!*

Thanks.  I have a Gateway Laptop Laptop MP8708 and BIOS will not set the SATA to IDE mode.  So, my install slice is ad4s1a and the install fails with 
	
	



```
unable to find device node for /dev/ad4s1b in /dev! file system creation is aborted
```
  I used your advice and simply entered the loader prompt option 6 and type in 

```
load geom_bsd
load geom_mbr
load geom_label
boot
```
I didn't have to change the disk geometry.  Great!  Great!   Great!


----------

